# Action in the snow......



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Great pics. Is morgon still staying with your trainer? Just wondering if you still have him or is the trainer keeping him.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lexie's Mom said:


> Great pics. Is morgon still staying with your trainer? Just wondering if you still have him or is the trainer keeping him.


Morgan is still at the trainers......Where did the idea of the trainer keeping him come from???????


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

I just thought you might have let the trainer keep him. The idea came from me. your signature has your 3 dogs and always has so i figured maybe you weren't keeping him. Just asking


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lexie's Mom said:


> I just thought you might have let the trainer keep him. The idea came from me. your signature has your 3 dogs and always has so i figured maybe you weren't keeping him. Just asking


Yes my signature has 3 dogs , but if you look at the avatar its Morgan and has been Morgan.... and the one before this one was also Morgan.....


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Those pics are wonderful! I want whatever kind of camera you have--it takes great action shots!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Sorry, didn't mean to make you defensive at all. Just asking a question is all.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I loooove the pictures. Once again...gooood job! Looks like they all had lots of fun


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

I thought it was Abbie in your avatar before. i could have sworn you said that. Maybe i'm losing my mind.:doh:


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Those are reaaly great pics... what camera are you using?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Canon Rebel Xt... with a Zoom lens.......


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

You always take such great shots! They look like they're enjoying the snow all right


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Canon Rebel Xt... with a Zoom lens.......


That is not a cheap camera either! But it looks like it is worth....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lexie's Mom said:


> I thought it was Abbie in your avatar before. i could have sworn you said that. Maybe i'm losing my mind.:doh:


Abbie was in it before I added the 3 in the signature..... when I added it , Morgan went to the avatar.....


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

These are great photos! They are really getting after each other. The cold weather and snow really brings out the puppy in them all. Dottie has a toy like the one Houdini was playing with in the photo; she immediately ripped the ears off, and the legs came off shortly after the ears. But she still loves it.

Thanks for the great pics!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

jeffreyzone said:


> These are great photos! They are really getting after each other. The cold weather and snow really brings out the puppy in them all. Dottie has a toy like the one Houdini was playing with in the photo; she immediately ripped the ears off, and the legs came off shortly after the ears. But she still loves it.
> 
> Thanks for the great pics!


Thats the only ones Hootie hasnt shredded....... Oh Abbie was driving all of the nuts.... and she wouldnt stop......:bowl: :bowl: :bowl:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I love Hootie pictures.....he reminds me so much of Samson....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I love Hootie pictures.....he reminds me so much of Samson....


There color is close..... but Samson is bigger than Hootie............


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> There color is close..... but Samson is bigger than Hootie............


The eyebrows, too. He's got the same eyebrow as Samson...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> The eyebrows, too. He's got the same eyebrow as Samson...


I have really only notice the brow on the redheads......


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> I have really only notice the brow on the redheads......


Maybe that's it.....everytime I see Hooties eyebrows, it reminds me of Samson's.....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Have you noticed them on Cosmo.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Have you noticed them on Cosmo.....


Yeah, and he's expressive with his as well. But they are not as obvious as Samson's.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Yeah, and he's expressive with his as well. But they are not as obvious as Samson's.


Maybe thats it..its not as obvious with the lighter color ones................


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So you are keeping Morgan!!.I love yr pictures.
You're so lucky to be able to own 4 goldens,my dream.L


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Those are great pictures! They really go at it. 

I too have noticed the eyebrow thing more so on Buffy than Abby. And Buffy is the dark one of mine. 

Plus I've been meaning to tell you. In my new house the basement has an area where someone wrote in the wet concrete when the basement was poured back in 1995. They wrote "Hootie did it!" I think of your Hootie everytime I see it.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

MM those are great pictures. You always have so much action. The gang is having a blast. The minute I step outside everything stops and I am the entertainment! We at least had a day of some snow. Now we are back to mud!!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

mblondetoo said:


> MM those are great pictures. You always have so much action. The gang is having a blast. The minute I step outside everything stops and I am the entertainment! We at least had a day of some snow. Now we are back to mud!!!!


Mb ... alot of those are taken from the deck...using the zoom lens... I have had times where I go out as well and they stop......Our snow was melting by the next day and we are now having mud wrestling contest...........:uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh:


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

What zoom are you using? 

Our deck is like a peninsula. You almost have to step out on it to see anything running around the yard.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

mblondetoo said:


> What zoom are you using?
> 
> Our deck is like a peninsula. You almost have to step out on it to see anything running around the yard.


Sigma (for canon) 70-200 mm f/2.8..... My kids actually tried to by me one for Xmas got the wrong one and then they wouldnt take it back..... You wouldnt by chance have a sigma Camera..... It has to be a Sigma Camera... to be able to use this lens..... Guess I will try and sell it on e-bay..... its never been used.....


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Your pictures scored a 10+ here after a poll was taken!...
Super action shots!


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks MM but sorry Canon here too. Why can't you take it back? Does it only fit Sigma?


----------



## fordtruckman (Jan 7, 2007)

Looks like are three dogs when they play!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

mblondetoo said:


> Thanks MM but sorry Canon here too. Why can't you take it back? Does it only fit Sigma?


Yes it only fits a Sigma Camera.....


----------

